# anyone else finding patches on trail cam pics



## Networthy (Dec 22, 2008)

I am just curious if anyone else is seeing patches of raw hide on any of the deer captured on their trail cameras. I have at least one deer with the patches, and a buddy at work also has at least one deer with the spots. I will try to upload some pics.
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/album.php?albumid=2419


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

I havnt seen this on any o my deer but my only guess is Ticks


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## wasserwolf (Jun 6, 2006)

Yes ,I have.... I didn't get a cam going until late July on a mineral lick,and what was immediately obvious was that ALL of the bucks have some degree of the patching you are talking about. In one case, a small 7 or 8 point has its entire @$$ end completely bald. The deer appear to be healthy in every aspect though. The biggest one i have a photo of appears just to have a small patch on the side of his neck. Thanks for posting that question, because I was wondering the same exact thing... On a couple of the bucks, it looks like they are shedding summer coats, just heavier in certain areas. particularly the neck and hind end / flank area.


----------



## VitalShot (Feb 10, 2012)

They are just shedding summer coats and growing a winter coat. Notice the change in color of the coat. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Ticks and fleas?


----------

